# Certificate of Conformity



## Johnweedon (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi!
Has anyone recently registered their UK car in Spain. If so, is it correct that I will need a Certificate of Conformity.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Johnweedon said:


> Hi!
> Has anyone recently registered their UK car in Spain. If so, is it correct that I will need a Certificate of Conformity.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


You don't actually need one but it makes the process easier and also cheaper.

Without one you need to get an engineer to look over the vehicle to make sure that it conforms to the specifications in Spain - this can cost quite a lot (can't remember exactly what we paid).


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> You don't actually need one but it makes the process easier and also cheaper.
> 
> Without one you need to get an engineer to look over the vehicle to make sure that it conforms to the specifications in Spain - this can cost quite a lot (can't remember exactly what we paid).


Or, you can contact TUV Rheinland if you need a CoC. They did mine about 150 Euro.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Relyat said:


> Or, you can contact TUV Rheinland if you need a CoC. They did mine about 150 Euro.


Why would you contact Germany for a non-german car?

As we don't know what car it is, I gave the best info possible which is that a CoC is NOT essential.


----------



## Johnweedon (Dec 23, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Relyat said:
> 
> 
> > Or, you can contact TUV Rheinland if you need a CoC. They did mine about 150 Euro.
> ...


Many thanks, it's a BMW Series5


----------



## I Hate The Colour Pink (Jul 29, 2016)

I had my Jag S Type done in the UK it was £100 including VAT


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Why would you contact Germany for a non-german car?
> 
> As we don't know what car it is, I gave the best info possible which is that a CoC is NOT essential.


Because they supply a CoC for vehicles from all over the world. 

Depending upon the age of the vehicle, which again we don't know, a CoC or engineers report IS essential


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Relyat said:


> Because they supply a CoC for vehicles from all over the world.
> 
> Depending upon the age of the vehicle, which again we don't know, a CoC or engineers report IS essential


(1) Sorry I didn't realize - immaterial as his is German anyway 
(2) I have now matriculated 4 cars here and not one of them had a CoC. As I said in post #2 - an engineers report is fine but can cost more.


----------



## Johnweedon (Dec 23, 2015)

I Hate The Colour Pink said:


> I had my Jag S Type done in the UK it was £100 including VAT


Thanks


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

The manufacturer will supply the CoC, just contact their UK offices. A Toyota one cost me £64+VAT a few years ago, but see that their charge is up to £75 now. They have re-issued the same one to me twice though as the authorities in a previous country kept it - the second time was free, but they advised the third wouldn't be!


----------



## Johnweedon (Dec 23, 2015)

Many thanks to you all, have been in touch with BMW in the U.K., they want £120


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Seems reasonable and saves the hassle of involving a third party


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

Just stumbled across this site. Can't vouch for it, it looks a bit basic and the info in the search bar (i) (view site information) says the site is not secure which is unusual for a site taking credit cards. The CoC isn't official, more a 'CoClite' if you will but for £65, it might do the job?

DVLA Advice and Admin Services - for all vehicles.


----------

